# Scary Doll Costume



## LV Scott T

There was a porcelain doll mask at TransWorld's Haunt Show a couple of weeks ago that was incredible! It was actually quite freaky! A girl was modeling it one of the days. It was a full-head mask WITHOUT a back slit! It was at Composite Effects (http://www.compositeeffects.com).

T minus 7


----------



## tallula_g

OK, that is frickin creepy! I can't afford a $500.00 mask, but it gives me a good pic to look at for make up ideas. I'm scared of dolls, that is why I want to be for Halloween. That thing would give me nightmares if it was in my house!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Oh. My main halloween costume is a doll. The character's name is Riggity Mortis and yeah, he's a forsaken porcelain doll.

Some tips on makeup:
•PALE SKIN! Do white, it'll make the details stand out more.
•Draw on your eyebrows. Cover your real ones up with makeup and draw new ones on with very high archs. 
•Do very vibrant eye shadow. Blues work nicely. Have fun and blend them with darker colors.
•Always use blush. I actually use pink grease makeup for mine, it always adds to the creepiness of the innocence.
•Do very detailed lips, usually over exaggerating the curves on the tops of them. I do my lips black, but red works more efficently for emphasizing the female face.
•Thick eyelashes. I draw mine on, giving a much more fake look and I'm a man...so I dont normally use fake eyelashes. But really big, gaudy ones would look PERFECT as well. 
•I usually do different cracked designs. You dont have too, But since I'm forsaken...it only makes sense. I usually draw them on, but I'm going to start experimenting with morticians wax and spirit gum to add more of a realistic looking break in the face. Since when a doll's face breaks, porcelain usually shatters in larger pieces- not in many like glass. So it's usually better to have large breaks going across the face. But a good thing to do for little cracks, like in the paint, seems to be eyeliner. Make sure the tip is always sharpened and thin. But that works for me. 

here are some pics of my makeup:

























Hope that helped! Happy Dollings! Hee hee
-Anthony


----------



## Dr. Z

Maybe the _Living Dead Dolls_ can inspire you, here some pictures I've found:

























I suggest you take a white plastic mask (such as a venetian style), and cut it out of pieces in a "broken glass patern". 



















Then fix up these pieces on your face (perhaps you can try spirit gum?) and accentuate the contrast by make up your skin in black between the cracks.

Hope this will help you a bit...

Good Luck, and post pictures of you as soon you've done it!


----------



## SinTheDoll

Funny thing. I actually collect Living Dead dolls. I have over 90 of them. Hahaha.

I liked the idea with the Mask. Cutting it into pieces and using spirit gum as an appliance to the face. I like, I like. That can definatly work. I was using one before hand, because I thought it looked more expressionless like a doll would, but it was always too small for my face. But if I cut it into sections, i can leave gaps to make it fit my face more and the gaps can form cracks.

:]
-Anthony


----------



## Dr. Z

Anthony, I try to collect' em too ! But here in France the Living Dead Dolls are really hard to find, and If you want a specific one it's almost impossible to have! Moreover it's very expensive... (40 to 60€ for a doll )


----------



## tallula_g

Thank you guys for the great ideas! Anthony, great pics, you look really good! Do you use a specific brand of make up? The problem I have is getting the white to go on my face and look even. I usually get so frustrated that I take it off, put on regular ivory and use white powder over the top. I would like a whiter look. Dr. Z love the ideas with mask. This is giving me some great inspiration. I'm going to scare the hell out of everyone!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## SinTheDoll

Try not to Smear it on, dab it on. Just do multiple layers, and it'll smooth itself out over the entire area. it takes more time, but it's much more promising results. :] I use an airbrush sometimes, when I have a compressor present. But I usually use any storebrand grease based makeup. Dont buy the tubes. The tubes suck. Buy the pad/compact style makeup. it works SO much better.

-Anthony


----------



## tallula_g

Anthony, 
Thank you for the info!


----------



## hallorenescene

tallula, click on my banner. i have a mask and outfit on there that i got i believe from fright catalog. it wasn't all that expensive. maybe $30. or $40. it is supposed to be a doll. it had holes at the top to pull hair up and through. everyone that went through my haunt that year thought it was a creepy costume. but, i usually prefer faces painted. hidden, that is some pretty seriously awesome face painting. i love your costuming as well. i collect dolls. the closest i come to any living dead dolls, i did happen to pick up a bobblehead, pencil sharpener one at a garage sale. you are right, they are pretty pricey. that is why i don't own any although i would love to. that glass idea is coll. sometimes at $ stores and targets in the party aisle they have gag gifts. i found some fake glass with the glue adhesive.


----------



## hallorenescene

thought i might add, check out bodybaggings forum. there is a product on there that you can make awesome scars out of. collegen or something like that. it's something like $5.00 a bottle.


----------



## GDfreak

I belive that Ben Nye make-up sells a foundation called porcelain
heres the link: http://www.stageandtheatermakeup.com/bnck.htm


----------



## tallula_g

Hey thanks for all the info. I used Ben Nye make up last year with my vampire bride costume and it's good stuff. I'll have to check out the porcelain color.


----------



## halloweenking

Eww those pictures make Chucky look like an angle. Oh Michael Jackson. He'd scare everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey, when all's said and done, i hope you post a picture of your accomplishment. i am really curious to see how your costume comes out!


----------



## tallula_g

I will def post a pic! I only hope I look as good as you guys, esp Anthony!!
I was looking at wigs last night on Buy Costumes and I found a really good one with ringlet curls and also a cool one that looks like black hair made of yarn. I'll have to decide which one to get!! Oh I can't wait until Halloween!!


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe if you post a picture of you and the wigs, we can give you our 2 cents worth!


----------



## tallula_g

Here is two pictures of me dressed as one of Dracula's brides last year, and pics of 4 wigs that I thought were pretty cool.
http://s114.photobucket.com/albums/n244/tallula_g/wigs/

Let me know what you think!

BTW: I can't find a pic of myself not in a costume!! I really have black hair that is cut in a bob with short bangs.


----------



## GDfreak

I like the first black wig for a doll costume.


----------



## hallorenescene

i vote for the second wig, and then the first wig. although the yarn wig looks good in the picture, i was thinking, you don't see porcelain dolls to often with yarn hair. but one of the dead dolls pictured above looks like it has yarn hair. my grandson votes for the yarn wig, and then the second wig. between gd, my grandson and i, we all have different opinions, so we probably have just narrowed the choices a little. maybe the guy who is made up above will jump in and give a voice. 
you make one scarey draculars bride. that is really good! oouuyy


----------



## SinTheDoll

The second one is really neat.

It's more girly, black is very over done. Besides, you're more vintage then gothic doll.
The blonde one. :]
-Anthony


----------



## tallula_g

I'm thinking I like the second, blonde colored wig also. At first I wanted to go for black, but your right the blonde looks more like a real doll. I want to look really authentic, I think that will scare people more! Thanks for your imput, it helps. Now I've got to start working my husbands costume. He wants to be Adam Ant. It's gonna be hell making a jacket for him!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ooohh, adam ant, boy, i can't wait to see you guyses costumes.


----------



## BooBerrie

I don't know how much they cost, but those contacts that will make your whole iris dark brown or black (kind of dead eyes) would be cool. My mom owned a porcelain doll studio for years before her stroke, and it's neat/strange the affects dolls have on people. She still has tons of molds, doll parts (eyes, wigs, etc.) that she just cant bear to part with. Growing up, every time you'd get in the car, you'd have to move an arm, leg, head, etc. 

Are you going to do some full makeup practice runs? I'm sure we'd all love to see pictures!


----------



## tallula_g

Yes, I think I will do some full make up practice runs. When I order the wig I will try out some different make ups. I will be sure to post pics. As for the contacts, I always wanted to wear some of those special effects contacts but I have an eye problem, I have no tear layer on my eyes and I can't wear contacts because I get an infection from them. I used to wear them, then I had to go to glasses and a couple of years ago I finally got Lasik surgery and those little plugs put in my tear ducts, but alas I still have terrible dry eye! Believe me I would wear those things if I could, I'm willing to try anything for a good costume!


----------



## hallorenescene

i have an older lady who has dry eye. she has a lot of problems from that. you are right to not do the contacts.


----------



## Malenkia

one of the best ways to get that porcelain "look" is to layer your make-up. But before you even start, shave (even if you're a girl) it's the fine hairs on your face that will throw it off and give a texture. IT also works really good to wax down your eyebrows. Any good costume shop will sell the wax sticks and they're pretty cheap. Once the wax is smoothed out, you can go right over it with make-up and it hides the hair better. Then do a light layer of your white, then "setting" powder (Ben Nye is good) then another layer of white - set again - and then add your cracks. I use all MAC and Ben Nye, the MAC color pots have great stuff for making cracks that you just paint on with a brush and blend a bit. As it gets closer to Halloween, they'll put up tutorials on their website for different looks, too. =)


----------



## tallula_g

Malenkia,
Very interesting info, I never thought about the hairs. I always wondered how people got their make up to look so smooth and perfect and it was really frustrating every year to try and do mine. Do I just ask them for wax sticks, or do they have a certain name? I will def. get on the web and look up MAC. 
Thank You


----------

